# 05 Brute trans grinding



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

I just bought an 05 brute. The problem I'm having is that it will not go into gear. It makes horrible grinding noises and will not grab a gear. Sometimes it will grab reverse and then it just shuts off. I took the linkage off and shifted it by hand and is still doing the same thing. The guy I got it from is actually a member on here and said it just started happening after he changed the oil. What could this be? I'm leaning towards a bent shift fork. Any ideas?


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

Does the shifter move easily when its running? If not Pull the belt cover off and check belt deflection if its too tight and the idle is set to high it won't shift. If it shifts but won't find a gear time to open it up lol


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah that's about what I've decided. What all parts do I need to order to redo the whole transmission? It seems that parts are plentiful and are cheap, which is a plus.

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

And I don't think the idle is set to high. I'm not sure what you mean by the shifter moving easily. I thought I eliminated any problem with the shifter or linkage by removing it and trying to shift it manually?


----------



## SinisterV (Mar 20, 2013)

All I meant was does it shift back and forth or does the selector not move. First things first take it apart might be something simple check it out see what's broken then order parts


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

It seems to move around, but it just won't grab a gear. It'll grab reverse, and when it does, the engine just shuts off.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never heard of just shutting down when put in gear ,does it try to roll then die, try holding the rev over ride button in when you shift to rev, the over ride button will keep it from going into the rev timming mode

if you end up tearing it down ,i have several good trans parts


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

No it won't roll at all. I don't think I can avoid tearing into it. I'd definitely be interested in some trans parts. Give me a text at 731 571 3411


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

Well as much as it pains me, I got the cases split and everything looks normal. No excessive wear on anything. And the shift fork looks straight. Now I'm clueless. Would the belt being too tight cause the problem I described above?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I assume you checked the belt's deflection before taking this all apart. What was it?


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

Umm. No. First automatic I've ever owned. Had no clue about anything in the cvt. I'm really regretting tearing into it so soon.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

well now would be a good time to install new chains, an freshen up the top end


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

the belt was to tight or the primary has wore sheaves and the belt is stuck in the middle of the secondary whitch will cause it to not go in gear and will make it cut off also,seen this happen on a few brutes and prairies with tight belts or bad primarys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Cjohnson said:


> Umm. No. First automatic I've ever owned. Had no clue about anything in the cvt. I'm really regretting tearing into it so soon.


It would help you greatly to own a service manual...it would be a real shame to have done all this just because someone installed the belt with 2mms too tight on deflection...and that's all it would take.


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a manual for it. And I'm afraid that's what happened. But you live and learn. Oh well. I might as well freshen up the chains while I'm in there. Anyone got a bead on a good atv parts store?


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I used cyclepartsnation cheaper parts, and they seemed to have had what i needed in stock to freshen my 750 up, took about 4 days to get my parts


----------



## Cjohnson (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the best way to check if my primary is bad?


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

feel the sheaves make sure you done have deep grooves in the sheave,if not bad VFJ can repair them if real deep need to replace it.


----------

